# Can I mix 5400k and 5500k bulbs?



## Greg O'Sherwood

I can get a good deal on some 5500k, but I currently am using 5400k's. Since they are so similar, my guess would be that I can mix them.

Whad'ya think?


----------



## alphageek

You should be fine.  Those are close enough that it wouldn't surprise me if they cross each other based on tolerances.


----------



## DCBluesman

No problem.


----------



## wdcav1952

Just don't use any CA with them!!



:biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

wdcav1952 said:


> Just don't use any CA with them!!
> :biggrin::tongue::biggrin:


 
:biggrin:
Gotcha. I did test #6 earlier tonight with the 4" thick CC filter and the box fan. I stand right behind the filter with the fan on high and a smoking papertowel of CA on the other side. No bad effects yet, but I give it 24 hours before giving it the all clear. Cross your fingers...


----------



## wb7whi

With todays ability to edit digital photo's I dont think it matters what the light source is.


----------



## beck3906

What kind of flowers do those bulbs give you?  Must be color variations.  :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## stolicky

You could try setting a custom white balance that would adjust got the actual lighting temp.


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

wb7whi said:


> With todays ability to edit digital photo's I dont think it matters what the light source is.


 
I don't have any digital editing software - and wouldn't know how to use it anyway. 
I'm going to either use Picasa3 or spend $20 and get the Microsoft Image editor (can't remember the name right now). Either way, I'll have to learn it. I don't want anything too expensive or complex - I don't need another hobby.:redface:
I'm trying to get the best pics possible pre-editing.


Stolicky- I always use the custom white balance, just to be safe. It only takes a sec to set it, although I just learned how a week ago...:redface:


----------



## rjwolfe3

You should use GIMP - its free and if I can figure it out then anyone can, lol.


----------



## Silvo

Greg,
How is the new photo tent setup working out for you?


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood

Silvo.
I have set it up, but not taken pics yet. One of the bulbs were broken in transit. They are sending another at no cost. I'm also getting a good deal on these spare 5500k's from them as an apology. They are being great about it. Even sending everything by 2 day priority at no cost to me.
The kit seems to be pretty good quality, not pro, but you do get what you pay for. The tripods are all stable and the tents are good. I may get a few of the better backgrounds to use with it, though. 

Pics this weekend are probable.


----------



## TellicoTurning

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I'm going to either use Picasa3 or spend $20 and get the Microsoft Image editor (can't remember the name right now). Either way, I'll have to learn it. I don't want anything too expensive or complex - I don't need another hobby.:redface:



If it same as what I have... Microsoft digital Image Pro 9.

Good program and really simple to work with.  ('Cause I need simple too!):tongue:


----------

